

Is “Deep Learning” a Revolution in Artificial Intelligence? - mark_l_watson
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/newsdesk/2012/11/is-deep-learning-a-revolution-in-artificial-intelligence.html

======
mark_l_watson
I posted this because it is a good counter point to the very optimistic New
York Times article from a few days ago.

BTW, I just finished the final exam for Hinton's Coursera neural network class
an hour ago. Nice class, and I would recommend it if he offers it again. His
lectures were especially interesting.

